# Paper Mache Skull Rock for Pirate Scene



## Figtreejohn (Aug 21, 2008)

OMG! That friggin' Awesome!! Great job!


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Great prop... I can tell how time consuming it was but the payoff is huge!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

I've heard the large props are the scariest for kids- that will be an awesome addition to your scene! And thanks for the step-by-step- makes it seem like anyone can do it with patience and time.


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

That is really damn cool!! perfect for a pirate themed haunt. Just a ball park, how many hours??


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I disagree with my teammates above - It still takes quite a bit artistry to get it to look like a skull, the sides, the teeth etc. You have to know what you are doing. Look at some the paper mache attempts (incl my own!) to try to copy some great halloween artists' pumpkins! Not so good. 
Amazing job there gothsfgirl! You have great talent!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"Happy Artistic Accidents" are the happiest when trying to create Halloween "Art", because proportions not quite "right" make things weirder . Sometimes I see other people's efforts and wish I had done or thought of "that".
Abstract art scares some people, sometimes on various levels of perception maybe involving scary dreams, odd unusual concepts or visions common or unshared and very personal.
I made a mildly "scary" monster aimed at small children and it did seem to hit the target. It was such a simple design that I think it thereby had much more appeal and made them notice it more.
Designing from what might be their point of view and what they would come up with , it was just a half-round "Lump" with one eye in the middle, a very small mouth under the eye and it was all Pink.
This was welded together using re-bar, covered with canvas and mounted on the lower peek of the roof of the house. It probably measures 12 feet across the bottom and is 10 feet high. Since it was on the roof, I mounted it on a huge hinge I welded up so it could move in a strong wind , rather than getting ripped from the roof.
The painted canvas rotted completely away two years ago, but re-doing this will be "just like Work", since the first time it was on the ground and I hand-stiched the canvas to the re-bar frame. (It took a long time and was very hard on my fingers!)


----------



## Axel_7 (Oct 9, 2012)

ok how do you store it till next season


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

very nicely done I would love to try this but first need to move so have a garage to store something like that .


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Very cool! I need to do something like this for my pirates display now......


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

I love this. I think if I were to try and make it, my husband would leave me, though. He's into Halloween, but he's not into me taking up 1/2 of our house with items atm.. lol.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

I am so gunna try this after Christmas. This this just awesome!! Thanks for shareing


----------



## mummy247 (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow..awesome!!!


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

That looks fantastic! I would attempt it except for two things... complete lack of talent in that art form and no storage space.


----------



## beadyeyedbrat (Aug 25, 2007)

LOVE THIS. Might have to do this in miniature.


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

very cool like to ask how much mache did you use and how hard was it to get out the door


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> "Happy Artistic Accidents" are the happiest when trying to create Halloween "Art", because proportions not quite "right" make things weirder . Sometimes I see other people's efforts and wish I had done or thought of "that".
> Abstract art scares some people, sometimes on various levels of perception maybe involving scary dreams, odd unusual concepts or visions common or unshared and very personal.


I've said this same thing. An elongated neck, an oversized mouth, one pupile blown, fingers with extra joints, or extra fingers, things like that are just a bit "off" from the norm are sometimes more frightening than a Freddy or Jason.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

I just now stumbled on this post.....that is completely awesome! 

I'm so glad that our humble skull rock project contributed in some way. I bet the ToTs loved this!

This absolutely made my day.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I love love love this


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

How fun is this idea


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

LOVE THIS !!!! hmmmmm.. now to find some newspapers ))))


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

This is so amazing! I can tell you dedicated a lot of time and effort to it. It looks so professional.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice job...very cool!


----------

